# Cropped Sensor VS Full Frame



## tmjjk (May 4, 2012)

Please give me any advice or opinions on this decision... I want to know WHY its worth the extra cost... and if its worth it.  I am using the bare minimum entry level Canon Rebel xs... but I love it! Trying to set some goals for purchases.  I also would like your opinions on first lens investment.  I mostly shoot portraits and family.  So a sharp fast lens for the eyes.  Thank you for any help.  This is a very important decision as I have six children and am just starting out.  I cannot afford to make an expensive mistake.


----------



## Trever1t (May 4, 2012)

this topic has been covered a number of times, even recently. Buy some good glass until you are sure a new body is what you need.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 4, 2012)

Crop frame camera w/ 35mm prime on it: 







Full frame camera with a 35mm prime on it: 






Both taken at the same camera to subject distance. Sorry about my ugly mug.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 4, 2012)

Aw come on.
Do a bit of work on what may be the most common newbie question.
Have you done a search for this here or on the web?

https://www.google.com/search?q=full+frame+crop+sensor+comparison&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## Trever1t (May 4, 2012)

O Hey, Oh No! 



Survey says! #1 answer: $2000


----------



## o hey tyler (May 4, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> O Hey, Oh No!



Don't worry, I tried to look like a crazed lunatic in photo 1


----------



## Mach0 (May 4, 2012)

Good example, Tyler.


----------



## Big Mike (May 4, 2012)

Full Frame vs Crop


----------



## zcar21 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 4, 2012)

Here's my two cents on this topic...I have had the EOS Rebels (film and digital) and have taken some very nice images with it, in fact one of my best digital captures was with an XTI. I have taken some nice shots with my 7D and I love this camera's features. And now I finally have the 5DMkIII. 

I am sooo glad that I have come though the digital age, over time, as I have. There is something special about a FF.


----------



## tmjjk (May 4, 2012)

thanks all!  and GeorgieGirl.... if you ever want to donate that 7D to a good cause...


----------



## globalukk (May 4, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Here's my two cents on this topic...I have had the EOS Rebels (film and digital) and have taken some very nice images with it, in fact one of my best digital captures was with an XTI. I have taken some nice shots with my 7D and I love this camera's features. And now I finally have the 5DMkIII.
> 
> I am sooo glad that I have come though the digital age, over time, as I have. There is something special about a FF.



I agree.


----------

